# Melinda Mize-Hot or Not?



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

What do you guys think. Is this girl a cutie or not?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

she;s a hottie fo sho!


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

I've never had a bonifide favorite pro bass fisherman. So I've decided to become her biggest fan! I think we need to have another B.A.S.S.University in C-Bus, and she needs to do some seminars.lol


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Yep Yep, plus she's a Triton girl!!! Killer Hot...


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Not shure if she's even legal yet...and beside her dad swings a big flippin stick!!! But she's cute!


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

She's 22, soon to be 23. Yeah, her dad is Jimmy Mize, mother is Lucy Mize, brother is Matt Mize. The whole family fishes on the tourney circuits. I need to get ReelLady to give me a plug at "Sam Rayburn"!


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Somethin' that purty ought to be in a Ranger!!!! Mine! LOL Whack! Owww! Sorry Red, just lookin!  
Raider


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Ok....Melinda or Marcia...Sorry Reel Man.... Although she's still in that new Ranger of theirs, I'd have to go with Marcia! !%


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Look I'm not trying to say she's a dog or anything, but she has big John Elway teeth and looks like Chelsea Clinton....I think you guys need to have your eyes checked. 

Eric


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Marcia wins in my book, my .02. Reelman gets the lucky dog award.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

You guys are TOO funny! Comparing _me_ to _her_??? I'm twice her age!!! lol.. well, _almost _ twice  Shh... don't tell anyone though


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Yuck, that girl is ugly


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Marcia,
It's not about age....


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

kmb411 said:


> Marcia wins in my book, my .02. Reelman gets the lucky dog award.


I agree. I finally deserve an award. 
Don't worry Maktackle I'm not the jealous type


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

That rod in her hand turned a 5 into 6, but the merc hat knocked her back down to a 4


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

I guess love is blind!lol


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

You're killin' me Shake....  BD


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

Right on the nose,she does look like Chelsea! Horse teeth,you got to stop,you're killing me!


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

Chelsea??? Cmon she is a 50 compared to Chelsea (the spawn of the she-devil).


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Master Angler said:


> Chelsea??? Cmon she is a 50 compared to Chelsea (the spawn of the she-devil).


I agree 100%
HOLY CRIPES, could you imagine having Hillary as a Mother-in-law?


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

correction:
Father-in-law


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm going to finally put this thread to a close by saying," thanks for everybody's opinion". I believe Melinda seems to be an awesome person, and quite an accomplished bass fisherman. I'll be keeping track of her stats as well as ReelLady's. Go get em Gals!


----------

